# beste backupvariante mit xen?



## weezul (1. Juli 2008)

hallo!


wir benutzen xen und ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von lvm haelt um die images zu sichern?


Was fährt ihr zum backupen?


Lg


----------



## sumsebum (2. Juli 2008)

cron mit nem rsync script........


----------

